# What is your Race?



## Lon (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought it would be interesting to know how many people of color participate on this forum. Do we have Chinese, Japanese, Blacks,  Just watch now, some of the PC folks will jump all over my ass for posting this, but I think it would be interesting to engage in friendly conversation about one's racial experiences. For example---One of the real travesty of justice in America in my view was the incarceration of Japanese Americans (citizens) during WW2. Sure the U.S. government has apologised and many former internees received modest financial compensation, but it was still a travesty. 

For the record---I am a white Caucasian


----------



## Shirley (Mar 31, 2015)

White


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

You can't hoodwink me, Lon - I'm not going to reveal my race here. I KNOW what you're up to ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm Chinese.. 


LOL...Joking of course.  As you can see... I am white..and my nationality is Scottish ( a lot of people get Race and nationality mixed up)


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm East Indian... therefore Asian..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm East Indian/African and it's alleged my Great Granny made it with a Chinese laundry owner so? , but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

Human


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Human


  Damn!  Why didn't I think of that???  Good one April.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm East Indian... therefore Asian..





AZ Jim said:


> I'm East Indian/African and it's alleged my Great Granny made it with a Chinese laundry owner so? , but I did stay at a Hilton last night.



Funny, neither one of you looks Iroquois ...


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 31, 2015)

Heinz 57, but I must tell a story about my wonderful DDIL. She is from Indonesia, but 100% Chinese. Her grandparents moved from China to Indonesia. My son met her, Shirley, when she was going to college here in the USA, they fell in love. Well, in Indonesia they don't all ways give girls last names, so on her drivers license it just says Shirley and on her SS card it says Shirley No Last Name.
One day she got pulled over for speeding, she called and the clerk came back on the line and said there was no charge. She protested (not wanting to cause an issue) and the clerk double checked and came back on the line and said, "The officer forgot to put down your last name, so no ticket!" She told the clerk about the no last name, but they just dismissed the charge.
She was so excited when she married our Mike (we were too), for now she has a last name!
But she doesn't speak a lick of Chinese, just Indonesian. I told her she better teach their kids to speak Indonesian so they can speak to the grandparents in Indonesia.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

Cute story Kathy.


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2015)

Kathy G in MI said:


> Heinz 57, but I must tell a story about my wonderful DDIL. She is from Indonesia, but 100% Chinese. Her grandparents moved from China to Indonesia. My son met her, Shirley, when she was going to college here in the USA, they fell in love. Well, in Indonesia they don't all ways give girls last names, so on her drivers license it just says Shirley and on her SS card it says Shirley No Last Name.
> One day she got pulled over for speeding, she called and the clerk came back on the line and said there was no charge. She protested (not wanting to cause an issue) and the clerk double checked and came back on the line and said, "The officer forgot to put down your last name, so no ticket!" She told the clerk about the no last name, but they just dismissed the charge.
> She was so excited when she married our Mike (we were too), for now she has a last name!
> But she doesn't speak a lick of Chinese, just Indonesian. I told her she better teach their kids to speak Indonesian so they can speak to the grandparents in Indonesia.



Good story--Thank You


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2015)

Good story Kathy I've learned something new today as well


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm torn between the Indy 500 and Daytona


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

That's funny, Kathy!

April, love your reply!!  

On the UK census it does not use the word caucasian for ethnic group, but I can't say Scottish or other British or other European.  I have to say 'white - other'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm torn between the Indy 500 and Daytona



Leave it to QS!!  LOL.


----------



## GDAD (Mar 31, 2015)

work out your origin from here!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Daughters_of_Eve

ME! I'm a man of the world! A TRUE BLUE AUSTRALIAN!!!   FROM DOWN UNDER:cheerful::eagerness::eagerness:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm green, and environmentally friendly LOL


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2015)

In OZ we refer to ethnicity, not race. On the census there is a question where you can declare the main ethnic groups of your ancestors. We are a multicultural people with lots of people born overseas or having parents born overseas. People who identify as Aboriginal or Torres Strait Islanders receive special considerations in a number of areas.

My ethnic roots are in the British Isles but like GDAD, I'm true blue.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Damn!  Why didn't I think of that???  Good one April.



I thought of it but April beat me to it!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Human


Good one April


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm torn between the Indy 500 and Daytona



    :lol1:   QS


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 31, 2015)

I just seriously don't see the need for the question.  What difference does it, should it, make?


----------



## drifter (Mar 31, 2015)

Caucasian.​


----------



## Kadee (Mar 31, 2015)

I believe from my mothers side of the family , My Great Great Grandparents came from Cornwell ( They are buried here where I live) , my G/ M was born here ....My grandfathers family ( mothers side) I believe we're of Scottish decent, I have information from the national trust family resource centre here where I live, was given names on grandfathers side but his father married twice( married two sisters) and it's not really clear which sister was my G/F mother as records were not all,that good back then.... The very little I know about my father is they were English..Most of them had reddish hair ..


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I just seriously don't see the need for the question.  What difference does it, should it, make?



Why do you think some people jumped on that dna bandwagon. not most, but a few, so maybe, just maybe it's very important to some people for not just the following, but if it quacks like a duck and keeps popping up.   For the record, I'm not saying all people interested in getting dna testing are making sure to rule out any particular bloodlines, just talking about a select few who want to make sure they aren't what they consider the wrong mix.  LOL  All in fun people, don't take yourselves too serious, most people won't ask if the blood they're receiving belongs to a person of another race when they're about to die if they don't get some blood, no matter who the donor, that's for certain.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Human



You nailed it April, short-sweet-simple.  

You mentioned DNA testing, I just got the testing packet I ordered from Family Tree DNA today in the mail.    I am not "worried" about what's in my ancestry, I am interested(as in "nosy"), I did genealogy research for several years as my main pastime.   What got me started was hearing from my g.aunt that my great-grandfather was an orphan.   My first question: was my surname(Thomas) the one my g.g.dad had from his birth family, or was it from his adoptive family.    After 3 months searching books in LDS family history libraries, and viewing miles of micro-filmed census records, I found that answer(birth parents).    Of course, by then I had run across all sorts of interesting stories, that side-track my research efforts to this day.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2015)

Semi-human, and pink.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm human, too.  At least most days.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> You nailed it April, short-sweet-simple.
> 
> You mentioned DNA testing, I just got the testing packet I ordered from Family Tree DNA today in the mail.    I am not "worried" about what's in my ancestry, I am interested(as in "nosy"), I did genealogy research for several years as my main pastime.   What got me started was hearing from my g.aunt that my great-grandfather was an orphan.   My first question: was my surname(Thomas) the one my g.g.dad had from his birth family, or was it from his adoptive family.    After 3 months searching books in LDS family history libraries, and viewing miles of micro-filmed census records, I found that answer(birth parents).    Of course, by then I had run across all sorts of interesting stories, that side-track my research efforts to this day.



I was interested in the DNA testing too and I had a root around to find out more about it and according to all I've read it's fairly meaningless...so I decided against spending any money on it..

here's a link to what is being said...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...2/DNA-ancestry-tests-branded-meaningless.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2015)

Human adopted by Rednecks...


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2015)

Normally the 3,000 metres, but I'v done 1,500 too!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2015)

Laurie, HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

I had the DNA testing and I think it was a waste of money.  They just gave you educated guesses according to your haplogroup or whatever.

I'm a mutt (I get jumped on for using that word here and am told I should say mongrel.  Whatever!).  From my genealogy research I know I'm Irish, English, Welsh, probably Scottish, German.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I was interested in the DNA testing too and I had a root around to find out more about it and according to all I've read it's fairly meaningless...so I decided against spending any money on it..
> 
> here's a link to what is being said...
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...2/DNA-ancestry-tests-branded-meaningless.html



Yes, I had read that DNA tests are inaccurate if trying to differentiate between European groups, especially those of the British Isles.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking in mirror, I know what I am but I'm not telling simply cause WHO CARES.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Looking in mirror, I know what I am but I'm not telling simply cause WHO CARES.



Well Lon cares or he wouldn't have asked the question..


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Looking in mirror, I know what I am but I'm not telling simply cause WHO CARES.



I agree.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2015)

I would be happy to see the time come when no one cares or asks what race (or religion, for that matter) a person is.  What difference does it make?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I would be happy to see the time come when no one cares or asks what race (or religion, for that matter) a person is.  What difference does it make?



It makes not one bit of difference.  I agree 100%.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I would be happy to see the time come when no one cares or asks what race (or religion, for that matter) a person is.  What difference does it make?



Well, as history has shown us, it's evidently important enough to go to war over ... if we haven't learned our lessons by now it's doubtful that we ever will.


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2015)

*OK   Let Me Ask Another Way*

Do we have any Chinese, Japanese, African Americans, Mexicans, Indians, or are we all white Anglo Saxon  mixtures on this Forum. It would seem that we are the later.:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, we are all white, I'm sure everyone could see that by now.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 1, 2015)

It would seem that someone is obsessed with the race of other people, and trying to justify said obsession in various ways.
:weird:


----------



## Kadee (Apr 1, 2015)

When most of us were made ( conceived) there was no such thing as test tube babies , well not that I know of but stand to be corrected if I'm wrong..
so we were all made the same way so we are no different irrespective of the colour of our skin or the shape of our eyes.
if that was so how would I be treating my Beautifull grandchildren, Two grandaughters whom have a Vietnamese father , ( My Daughters Children) Two G/S who are under two years their mother comes from the Philippines, They are my eldest sons children he decided to marry for first time when he was 47 


Photos are Grandsons

View attachment 16590


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 1, 2015)

Curiosity will always be a part of human nature, and people(eg:humans) will always be curious about other people.


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> It would seem that someone is obsessed with the race of other people, and trying to justify said obsession in various ways.
> :weird:


 No obsession CRUNCH

I just like to know what and why people feel the way they do about a number of issues and that includes people from minority groups and unfortunately it appears that this forum has little or no minority representation and makes me wonder why. Living in Ohio I suspect has some influence on your thinking. Now have I justified my OBSESSION?  Let's recruit some minorities to join Senior Forums.
 Surely minorities become Seniors at some point.

:weird:


----------



## Kadee (Apr 1, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> When most of us were made ( conceived) there was no such thing as test tube babies , well not that I know of but stand to be corrected if I'm wrong..
> so we were all made the same way so we are no different irrespective of the colour of our skin or the shape of our eyes.
> if that was so how would I be treating my Beautifull grandchildren, Two grandaughters whom have a Vietnamese father , ( My Daughters Children) Two G/S who are under two years their mother comes from the Philippines, They are my eldest sons children he decided to marry for first time when he was 47
> 
> ...


Oh photo of Travis is upside down sorry, don't know how to fix that on iPad , Photo taken Last Christmas , they live 500 km from me ...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2015)

Kadee, what beautiful,beautiful children!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Oh photo of Travis is upside down sorry, don't know how to fix that on iPad , Photo taken Last Christmas , they live 500 km from me ...



Your grandsons are adorable Kadee, I fixed the picture for you.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2015)

Kadee, they are both very adorable, so very cute.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks I don't have any photos of the girls on ipad , They are 20 and 23 years old 
The boys are both under Two years old


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Lon said:


> No obsession CRUNCH
> 
> I just like to know what and why people feel the way they do about a number of issues and that includes people from minority groups and unfortunately it appears that this forum has little or no minority representation and makes me wonder why. Living in Ohio I suspect has some influence on your thinking. Now have I justified my OBSESSION?  Let's recruit some minorities to join Senior Forums.
> Surely minorities become Seniors at some point.
> ...



Lon....I have an idea.  Let's let things take their natural course and enjoy everybody based on what they post not what their ethnicity is.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 1, 2015)

> Lon....I have an idea.  Let's let things take their natural course and enjoy everybody based on what they post not what their ethnicity is.



Brilliant, Jim!!!


----------



## Kadee (Apr 1, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks I don't have any photos of the girls on ipad , They are 20 and 23 years old
> The boys are both under Two years old


I took a photo of a photo of the girls when they were little they were about  4 and I when taken hope this one doesn't show up upside down ....


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

They're precious, Kadee. 
I'm betting that they are stunning young women by now.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> They're precious, Kadee.
> I'm betting that they are stunning young women by now.


Yes they both are quite pretty young women ( even if I say so )


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

Gorrrrjusss Grandchildren Kadeee...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Kadee, they are so cute!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Kadee, please share more pics of your lovely family.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Brilliant, Jim!!!



I concur, I know it doesn't matter since I'm just another white person, , obviously, (must be the screen resolution,) I want to keep things as is, people come in of their on will, no need to go on a hunting spree, that didn't turn out so well for a spell.  :lofl:I kill me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey. Lon........you're gonna find out very fast that there are certain topics/threads that just shouldn't be put on this forum! The question doesn't bother me, but then I'm the curious type as seems you are also. But, some folks take that "curiosity" thing as offensive. 

But, like it or not, the questions/discussions about race will continue on for different reasons.

BTW, this is one of those threads that there will be a lot of "views", but not nearly as many replies. Some will absolutely refuse to reply to this thread for whatever reasons.


----------



## Lon (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Hey. Lon........you're gonna find out very fast that there are certain topics/threads that just shouldn't be put on this forum! The question doesn't bother me, but then I'm the curious type as seems you are also. But, some folks take that "curiosity" thing as offensive.
> 
> But, like it or not, the questions/discussions about race will continue on for different reasons.
> 
> BTW, this is one of those threads that there will be a lot of "views", but not nearly as many replies. Some will absolutely refuse to reply to this thread for whatever reasons.



I have been on enough forums over the years to understand what you are saying. Some folks mental capacities are limited to playing games and will avoid participating in any form of discussion that they deem controversial. They are usually people that are too chicken to put any thing on their profile.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

LOL, Seems some people mental capacities are too limited to realize people can distinguish genuine curiosity and just asinine goading and trying to stir the pot topped off with simple stupidity.  And it's always the same ones doing it who have no purpose but to stir things up or have no concern for open communication, but, just wanting to vent their racist, homophobic or misogynistic or other types of views.  

If you wanted real conversation, about differences, you would have had the decency to have responded to me when I extended an olive leaf to you and also pm'd you instead of tucking tail and making a whole other thread trying to create more mayhem. But, good for you, show the people you have real strength in character and keep creating these kinds of threads.  Go on, if this gives your life meaning, really, who am I to interfere with your fun.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> LOL, Seems some people mental capacities are too limited to realize people can distinguish genuine curiosity and just asinine goading and trying to stir the pot topped off with simple stupidity.  And it's always the same ones doing it who have no purpose but to stir things up or have no concern for open communication, but, just wanting to vent their racist, homophobic or misogynistic or other types of views.
> 
> If you wanted real conversation, about differences, you have had the decency to have responded to me when I extended an olive leaf to you and also pm'd you instead of tucking tail and making a whole other thread trying to create more mayhem. But good for you, show the people you have real strength in character and keep creating these kinds of threads.  But go on, if this gives your life meaning, really, who am I to interfere with you fun.




:clap:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, Lon........all I can say now is, GOOD LUCK!! And, perhaps I should also say "I warned you".


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, Lon........all I can say now is, GOOD LUCK!! And, perhaps I should also say "I warned you".




:stirthepot:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

April, I love you.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> I have been on enough forums over the years to understand what you are saying. Some folks mental capacities are limited to playing games and will avoid participating in any form of discussion that they deem controversial. They are usually people that are too chicken to put any thing on their profile.



Oh, my goodness!  I just realized I haven't responded as Lon intended.  God forbid he should think I'm "chicken"!!  Here you go, Lon:

:tongue:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, I love you.



Same here!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

April, you rock. You replied with far more grace than I ever would have. But then, I too am chicken? I think it is sad when people care far more for being right and saving face than actually learning a new perspective. News flash, my Caucasian friends, think you completely escaped prejudice? I doubt it, it was so pervasive through much of our lives. Ok. We find these pesky bits of crap, bring them out into the open, acknowledge our mistakes and learn. I think it's called growth. For some of us, we need to let Cleopatra sail her own *** boat down Denial, just saying.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, you rock. You replied with far more grace than I ever would have. But then, I too am chicken? I think it is sad when people care far more for being right and saving face than actually learning a new perspective. News flash, *my Caucasian friends, think you completely escaped prejudice?* I doubt it, it was so pervasive through much of our lives. Ok. We find these pesky bits of crap, bring them out into the open, acknowledge our mistakes and learn. I think it's called growth. For some of us, we need to let Cleopatra sail her own *** boat down Denial, just saying.



I can't speak for all the people of the world, but me personally, no, it didn't bypass me, I just didn't allow what encounters I did have to rule or hinder my life or judge an entire planet of people by what I saw some do or say in any group of people.  We can all be arse oles.  Just because I don't spend my days living and experiencing the world as some people think I should, considering my experiences and I mean, I've experienced way more things that would put some of these pansies trying to ruffle feathers down and out, a much longer time ago.  If it happened in some way on the news to someone you may have known, I can tell you theres been some horrific thing in life I have, for sure, experienced to some degree.  Do pardon me, if I choose not to feel the need to come on a forum and spend my days crying about all the things that have puzzled me in life, that's because, I went through it enough to not have to ponder such questions anymore and really just would like to spend more time not finding reasons to get under someone elses skin because I don't feel I have enough going on in my own life.  As Mary J says, no more drama, thank you very much.  

Now this isn't to say, I've had to deal with the most horrific racial strifes of some, but, I've been called the N word a time or two, I've lived in a county in the 80's where they were still burning crosses on people's lawns, had to tell a boyfriend to tell his neighbors to say I was the help once if we got stopped driving to his home.  Been ostracized, been called white girl, been called all kinds of things., had to comfort my daughter , who was so  distraught when she was told by her playmate's grandmother that the two of them shouldn't be friends because they were of different ethnicities and shouldn't ever play together again.  My daughter has taken a long time to get over that incident even though, I experienced something similar when I was around 11 playing in the city village I lived in in Bedford Hills NY, when someone told my best friend and I we shouldn't be friends.  She was of mixed race, they thought she was white, she had curly blond hair, we were both shocked, because these people new her, but never questioned her ethnicity and she never thought bring it up, but she fully and completely identified as black, if anything, she emphatically claimed she was more black than I.  LOL.  Wasn't funny back then to me though, the more black than me .  I can laugh now, somewhat.  

As I've said in the past, I never had issues with people of any group, wasn't brought up to think that way, no matter how others chose to live and think, that was on them to find ways to separate people according to the color of skin, not my job, not my cause.  Do I like being who I am, darn skippy, I love my skin, my color, my badunkadunk and wouldn't want to change being who I am, not trying to be anyone else, I've always been an outsider, no matter the color of my skin or where I am, I'm still going to be a little different and I've learned to embrace that. Only types of people I don't much care for are the ignorant ones that hasn't any ethnic makeup, though I'm sure someone would like to start a thread on that as well to debate the issue.  Nothing anyone here can say on the subject of race I haven't seen or sometimes discussed on numerous boards.  This has been very tame.  I've been on sites we've even had discussions about can black people swim.    Was told due to muscle mass, at least with males, no, they sink.  :laugh:  

I have full knowledge of what's going on in and around me in the world, I choose when and where I want to have discussion on the matter and this place, I chose to join for lighter fare as many others did, there are numerous places on the net, including for seniors to go if one isn't getting their daily dose of hate speech and moaning and fighting and arguing, there's very little out there for people who just want to kick back, plus, there's room on here for serious sensible discussions, when one isn't trying to provoke and be dense about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Yikes, April, I hope I did not upset you. The prejudice I referred to was dished out by Caucasians, not suffered by them.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yikes, April, I hope I did not upset you. The prejudice I referred to was dished out by Caucasians, not suffered by them.




No, no, no, Miscommunication at it's best.  Not meant at you or anyone else when I went into depth, just explaining that, I'm not all lodida about it all, I realize how the world is and understand discussion is important, just, was saying because I don't bring the issues up on here, except maybe in a joking way, it doesn't mean I'm not concerned or aware.  Not meant at you at all.

So sorry


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Love you, April, you still rock!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Love you, April, you still rock!




:thankyou:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2015)

:clap: to what AptilT said - all of it.

Furthermore...........

I don’t know exactly how many members are on the forum, but just because everyone doesn’t run to Lon and announce their race doesn’t mean there are no minority members. Puhleeze. 

There is nothing wrong with a discussion about racial issues, but.......

Many (minority and non-minority) see the thread title and don’t bother to click because they feel it’s a silly question.
Many suspect ulterior motives.
Many feel it’s nobody’s business and it shouldn’t matter. (That applies to people from Ohio and a lot of other places. . . based on several PMs I received.) :wink:


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, I love you.



......and here!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

Human race is the only race that matters to me, in all it's glorious diversity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Human race is the only race that matters to me, in all it's glorious diversity.



Hear hear!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

My goodness ..I've only just read this , and I'm voting you in for Diplomat of the year April...!!:clap:...God should Give ME strength to be so patient in the same circumstances...it will not happen I tell you.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My goodness ..I've only just read this , and I'm voting you in for Diplomat of the year April...!!:clap:...God should Give ME strength to be so patient in the same circumstances...it will not happen I tell you.




Wait, wait, did you read it all the way through, I kind of screwed it up toward the end when I started to babble.  :turnaround:


----------



## Shirley (Apr 2, 2015)

April, I happen to think your skin is an absolutely gorgeous color. Nice hair, too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> April, I happen to think your skin is an absolutely gorgeous color. Nice hair, too.



We Caucasians lie in the sun for hours hoping to get a darker color.  I used to live at the beach as a teen, man I saw some mighty dark "white people" in fact I was very dark myself.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 2, 2015)

Shirley, you are so sweet, thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Wait, wait, did you read it all the way through, I kind of screwed it up toward the end when I started to babble.  :turnaround:




LOL....you're so funny.. :rofl:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2015)

April, babble at the end, really? Girl I would have been jumping up a down yelling die,die die, *+£€^#}%<#, and die! Long before the end. You did better than good.


----------

